# Anything can happen at Puff :)



## smelvis

0498 9010 1730 0517 9219 :fear:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9226
0498 9010 1730 0517 9233
0498 9010 1730 0517 9240 :fear:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9257
0498 9010 1730 0517 9264
0498 9010 1730 0517 9271 :fear:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9288
0498 9010 1730 0517 9318
0498 9010 1730 0517 9325 :horn:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9332
0498 9010 1730 0517 9301


----------



## perry7762

dear lord. you starting the bombing wars again dave?


----------



## Sarge

watch out, Dave's on a Warpath. 

good job bro! :tu :tu


----------



## salmonfly

Good God, Dave is still putting the fear of god into these newbies !!ound:ound:

Only here on Puff shit like this happens!! :focus:


----------



## tobacmon

This is diffidently going to be an epic smack down---*WTG Dave!*


----------



## primetime76

holy mother of god!


----------



## FridayGt

That's it. I'm going out of town this weekend. lol


----------



## DSturg369

Washington Man On Mission To Destroy Civilization - Film At 11!


----------



## djangos

Also he is got the 'troops' on his side!! He is invincible!! :smile:


----------



## Bunker

Yikes! eep:


----------



## Rock31

Dave you crazy bastard!

You are awesome LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508

Sweet baby Jesus !!!!!


----------



## bigslowrock

How many is that? I ran out of fingers.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

That's serious


----------



## FridayGt

djangos said:


> Also he is got the 'troops' on his side!! He is invincible!! :smile:


Sweet! This must mean I'm safe!


----------



## 3smokesaround

Dang, Dave! Forget to take your meds? Nice shootin!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Dave, being Dave.....lookout!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Johnny Rock said:


> Dave, being Dave.....lookout!!!!
> ]


Hahahahahaahhahahaahahahahhahahahaha!

Nice find John! That is freaking perrrrrfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## fiddlegrin

.


Oh and might I just add a


----------



## Vicini

Oh shit RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

FridayGt said:


> That's it. I'm going out of town this weekend. lol


I AM out of town this weekend and worried about the fallout from wherever in the country these land!

:-|


----------



## txemtp69

Oh sweet baby Jesus!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Uhoh! :boom: Can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

primetime76 said:


> holy mother of god!


----------



## max gas

smelvis said:


> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9219 :fear:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9226
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9233
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9240 :fear:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9257
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9264
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9271 :fear:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9288
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9318
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9325 :horn:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9332
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9301


Good lord, watchout below. I haven't seen an assult like this since Desert Storm


----------



## fishkilla

Holy crap Dave. Everyone run and hide cause Dave is tearing people up!!! Always awesome to see your carnage Dave.


----------



## Batista30

Thank God for new puff members. Dave and Ron keep eliminating the existing ones.....


----------



## Big Bull

Damn Dave........Don't make me start another thread or sick the Zilla Killas Back on you!!:bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Once upon a time, a guy decided to try cigars.
He signed up on Puff.com to get some advice.
Dave woke up and saw a New member online
Then............


----------



## WyldKnyght

WyldKnyght said:


> Once upon a time, a guy decided to try cigars.
> He signed up on Puff.com to get some advice.
> Dave woke up and saw a New member online
> Then............


Anyone know why my pictures won't stay? They are below the maximum, it says uploaded, but don't show up?


----------



## Big Bull

WyldKnyght said:


> Anyone know why my pictures won't stay? They are below the maximum, it says uploaded, but don't show up?


I can see it plain as day. I hear sometimes you can't see what you post yourself.

But i'm sure someone will have a better answer for you.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

It's visable, I know a few people who have had that problem. Not sure why it would not show up for you though.


----------



## Cigary

Yikes...keep the womenfolk and children off the streets Dave is on a rampage.


----------



## WyldKnyght

In the words of Lynda Barry, which I truly believe Dave has misinterpreted...

“If it is your time love will track you down like a cruise missile. If you say 'No! I don't want it right now,' that's when you'll get it for sure. Love will make a way out of no way. Love is an exploding cigar which we willingly smoke.”


----------



## ktblunden

The guys at your Post Office must run for cover any time they see you walking in, Dave.

Absolute carnage.


----------



## smelvis

No reason to do anything half ASS! 

0496 9010 1730 0517 9424
0496 9010 1730 0517 9431
0496 9010 1730 0517 9448
0496 9010 1730 0517 9455
0496 9010 1730 0517 9462
0496 9010 1730 0517 9479
0496 9010 1730 0517 9486
0496 9010 1730 0517 9493
0496 9010 1730 0517 9516
0496 9010 1730 0517 9523

:lalala: :bounce: :lalala:


----------



## WyldKnyght

My god Dave, you've gone completely insane!!!!!!!
:wacko: :tease: :wacko: :tease: :wacko: :tease: :wacko: :tease: :wacko: :tease:


----------



## piperdown

Bah! 


Dave wouldn't hurt a fly.....






oh, wait.....




damn...






we're not flies!!


----------



## ktblunden

Everyone better duck for cover, this is gonna be a bad one!


----------



## Rock31

Damnit Dave! WTF is going on in here!


----------



## shuckins

glad to see you're feeling better dave!


----------



## Cigary

smelvis said:


> No reason to do anything half ASS!
> 
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9424
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9431
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9448
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9455
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9462
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9479
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9486
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9493
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9516
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 9523
> 
> :lalala: :bounce: :lalala:


0498 9010 1730 0517 9219 :fear:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9226
0498 9010 1730 0517 9233
0498 9010 1730 0517 9240 :fear:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9257
0498 9010 1730 0517 9264
0498 9010 1730 0517 9271 :fear:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9288
0498 9010 1730 0517 9318
0498 9010 1730 0517 9325 :horn:
0498 9010 1730 0517 9332
0498 9010 1730 0517 9301

22 bombs in the air? Has the Apocalypse started already? They said it was Dec. 21, 2012 when the world comes to an end but I see that Dave has pushed the date up by a year and half! Normally I'd say there's no need to panic but this obviously requires all of us to check our rations in our basements to see if we can survive what's coming.:faint:


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> glad to see you're feeling better dave!


Thanks Buddy 
:bounce: :faint:


----------



## ktblunden

Cigary said:


> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9219 :fear:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9226
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9233
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9240 :fear:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9257
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9264
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9271 :fear:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9288
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9318
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9325 :horn:
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9332
> 0498 9010 1730 0517 9301
> 
> 22 bombs in the air? Has the Apocalypse started already? They said it was Dec. 21, 2012 when the world comes to an end but I see that Dave has pushed the date up by a year and half! Normally I'd say there's no need to panic but this obviously requires all of us to check our rations in our basements to see if we can survive what's coming.:faint:


Actually Gary, I've been hearing they moved the Apocalypse up to May 21 of this year. But apparently that wasn't good enough for Dave an he decided to hasten it.


----------



## BMack

Wow, thanks for making me feel bad for shipping 11 times the bombs in this thread than I've sent in total. LOL. Way to go! I'd bump your RG but I can't yet... take a break off doing good things so I can bump your RG again, Ass.


----------



## max gas

Sounds like the 4th of July out there.....oh wait, it was just a $hit ton of bombs going off


----------



## smelvis

BMack said:


> Wow, thanks for making me feel bad for shipping 11 times the bombs in this thread than I've sent in total. LOL. Way to go! I'd bump your RG but I can't yet... take a break off doing good things so I can bump your RG again, Ass.


Man Brian I'm sorry 
Brian of
Tampa, FL 33634

I sure didn't mean to make you feel that way brother, I will try and make it up to you!  :lever: :evil:


----------



## fishkilla

Thats why I love this place every one is f n crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## titlowda

And I thought I was doing something with 1 bomb. 

Dave you are unreal.


----------



## smelvis

titlowda said:


> And I thought I was doing something with 1 bomb.
> 
> Dave you are unreal.


You can blame my Elderly Uncle Ron ray2: :amen:


----------



## BMack

smelvis said:


> Man Brian I'm sorry
> Brian of
> Tampa, FL 33634
> 
> I sure didn't mean to make you feel that way brother, I will try and make it up to you!  :lever: :evil:


Ut oh, I was just kidding bro! :hug:

Me thinks I may talk to much for my own good.:hn

In an unrelated topic, whytf do we need this smilie? :brushteeth: LOL, is this new?


----------



## WyldKnyght

fishkilla said:


> Thats why I love this place every one is f n crazy!!!!!!!


Na na na na na Hey WooHoo :evil:


----------



## smelvis

BMack said:


> Ut oh, I was just kidding bro! :hug:
> Me thinks I may talk to much for my own good.:hn
> In an unrelated topic, whytf do we need this smilie? :brushteeth: LOL, is this new?


I was kidding back with you as I was noting your address for :typing: future use just in case ray2: no worries brother :amen: Now carry on :fencing:


----------



## BMack

I don't like this future use thing, it sounds dangerous. LOL. You know that one other guy on that one site likes cigars too, just sayin. oke:





:brushteeth:


----------



## chrisw

Uh oh... had anyone put 22 and 22 together?


----------



## smelvis

chrisw said:


> Uh oh... had anyone put 22 and 22 together?


Um that would be 44 bro, :typing:


----------



## chrisw

smelvis said:


> Um that would be 44 bro, :typing:


I never said addition...


----------



## Animal

Holy crap, Dave! That's a huge list of DC's!


----------



## socalocmatt

:jaw: (Yea, thats all I gotta say)


----------



## smelvis

Animal said:


> Holy crap, Dave! That's a huge list of DC's!


Yeah hey don't tell the fells but I just made up the DC's never mailed anything. :???:


----------



## pao444life

wow, you're keeping the post office in the black!

i can't wait until i can bomb some people. i think that is one of the most interesting things i've discovered since registering.


----------



## Ducrider

Dave doesn't mess around. This will cause some damage.


----------



## Smokin Easy

So to show what a noob I really am I'm going to have to ask, 'Bomb?'. I think I get the concept but want to confirm it. What I got so far is it's just a suprise gift (could be just about anything, but mostly cigars) and it's randomly mailed to members of the forum. 

I know that there are probably some holes here and hopin some of the seasoned brothers will help clue me in a little more as to what goes on with bombs. 

Thanks from a complete Noob!


----------



## Animal

smelvis said:


> Yeah hey don't tell the fells but I just made up the DC's never mailed anything. :???:


:lie:<------Dave


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm not seasoned by any means but you are correct that a bomb is a surprise gift to another BOTL. Its usually cigars. Sometimes is a Justin Bieber doll duct taped to a My Little Pony. Sending a bomb is done for a number of reasons. Sometimes is to welcome, sometimes is to say thanks. The one common thing is that it is done to show respect to another.

Not to mention its like playing Santa at Christmas time but all year around.

For instance, I just got the address of the person who introduced me to cigars 6 years ago. He gave me a selection of cigars with varying profiles and I was able to find what I liked and built on that. Believe me, I am about to bomb the bejesus out of him with a selection of what are now my favorites.


----------



## primetime76

wow...Dave is trying to make a point and out bomb the Zilla Killa's single handedly...believe me, we are closly monitoring the situation and are prepared to follow with a counter strike.


----------



## djangos

primetime76 said:


> wow...Dave is trying to make a point and out bomb the Zilla Killa's single handedly...believe me, we are closly monitoring the situation and are prepared to follow with a counter strike.


Maybe it is time to strike again!! Cmon fearless ZK leader, lead on!! We shall follow (It's not for us to question why!)!

Whoohoo Post 250!!


----------



## primetime76

Gotta finish the box bomb first....then re-evaluate the current situation.


----------



## djangos

primetime76 said:


> Gotta finish the box bomb first....then re-evaluate the current situation.


Situation is dire and my hands are itching.......

Whatever it be, count me in!


----------



## tobacmon

shuckins said:


> *glad to see you're feeling better dave!*


*LMAO---You took the words right out me mouth..*.:whoo:


----------



## tobacmon

smelvis said:


> *You can blame my Elderly Uncle Ron *ray2: :amen:


Ha Ha :clap2: well put Dave--ehem sorry Ron!


----------



## Animal

I don't know what's more fun about bomb threads... The anticipation, the final result, or all the jokes and nonsense we carry on in between!


----------



## BlackandGold508

primetime76 said:


> Gotta finish the box bomb first....then re-evaluate the current situation.


Cant wait for the box bomb to launch !! I think i may have target #4 on our radar for the Zilla Killas !!!


----------



## foster0724

Nice Dave! Glad you finally climbed out from under the rubble.


----------



## xobrian

Holy crap thats a lot of bombs!


----------



## Zogg

That's like $70 in postage alone o.o


----------



## primetime76

Zogg said:


> That's like $70 in postage alone o.o


Probably about $100+ in postage....$5 for a small flat rate...crazy!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

so did any one else try to cheat and look up the DC#'s and get a; no record of this item; message? 

I think if I sent out 11 bombs Gary and Dave have, I wouldn't have anything left to smoke for my self.


----------



## FridayGt

Guys, I'm telling you, no one knows destruction like those that have suffered at the hands of Dave! I don't mean to fluff the feathers in his cap, but my whole world has been jacked upside down by this man single handedly. For those of you that are even newer than I, I was fortunate enough to receive and distribute cigars to the troops on Daves behalf on my last deployment. He seriously knows no bounds to generosity. He knows not the definition of the word moderation. I'm not trying to incite panic here, but in all honesty I would guess that he more than likely mails out more cigars than some major online retailers. Seriously, this man's crack, his sickness, his addiction is seeing happiness and joy wrought on others by way of his everyday being. Generosity. He brings a new understanding of the way men should be to people in this world who have not yet known faith in their fellow man. His kindness only knows the rival of his love to his fellow countrymen and human beings everywhere. If you are at the end of one of those dc numbers, cherish that bomb. Daves cigar bombing tube is on the top shelf of my desk next to my military medals, because I could find no higher place of honor in my house. Yes, a plastic tube next to NATO, joint commendations and a couple more. It is that serious. So run, hide, and smile. But most of all, thank Dave in your own way for yet another everyday lesson in how to love the way life and the people it brings you can bless your world.

Ok, mooshy overload. End rant... lol


----------



## WyldKnyght

FridayGt said:


> Guys, I'm telling you, no one knows destruction like those that have suffered at the hands of Dave! I don't mean to fluff the feathers in his cap, but my whole world has been jacked upside down by this man single handedly. For those of you that are even newer than I, I was fortunate enough to receive and distribute cigars to the troops on Daves behalf on my last deployment. He seriously knows no bounds to generosity. He knows not the definition of the word moderation. I'm not trying to incite panic here, but in all honesty I would guess that he more than likely mails out more cigars than some major online retailers. Seriously, this man's crack, his sickness, his addiction is seeing happiness and joy wrought on others by way of his everyday being. Generosity. He brings a new understanding of the way men should be to people in this world who have not yet known faith in their fellow man. His kindness only knows the rival of his love to his fellow countrymen and human beings everywhere. If you are at the end of one of those dc numbers, cherish that bomb. Daves cigar bombing tube is on the top shelf of my desk next to my military medals, because I could find no higher place of honor in my house. Yes, a plastic tube next to NATO, joint commendations and a couple more. It is that serious. So run, hide, and smile. But most of all, thank Dave in your own way for yet another everyday lesson in how to love the way life and the people it brings you can bless your world.
> 
> Ok, mooshy overload. End rant... lol


Thanks Jordan, as a newbie it's nice to know the good things these guys do for us to keep us in this wonderful hobby.

You take care of yourself on your next deployment, you are doing your country and the world proud


----------



## BOTLwife

Smokin Easy said:


> So to show what a noob I really am I'm going to have to ask, 'Bomb?'. !


:decision:


----------



## socalocmatt

BOTLwife said:


> :decision:


 LMAO. Yea, that was my first reaction.


----------



## chrisw

It's a good thing Smokin Easy is out of the country, safe where did you say? Iraq?


----------



## Animal

chrisw said:


> It's a good thing Smokin Easy is out of the country, safe where did you say? Iraq?


Whoa, whoa, whoa!! Nobody is safe in Iraq! I can ship to APO for free! Muah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## smelvis

FridayGt said:


> Guys, I'm telling you, no one knows destruction like those that have suffered at the hands of Dave! I don't mean to fluff the feathers in his cap, but my whole world has been jacked upside down by this man single handedly. For those of you that are even newer than I, I was fortunate enough to receive and distribute cigars to the troops on Daves behalf on my last deployment. He seriously knows no bounds to generosity. He knows not the definition of the word moderation. I'm not trying to incite panic here, but in all honesty I would guess that he more than likely mails out more cigars than some major online retailers. Seriously, this man's crack, his sickness, his addiction is seeing happiness and joy wrought on others by way of his everyday being. Generosity. He brings a new understanding of the way men should be to people in this world who have not yet known faith in their fellow man. His kindness only knows the rival of his love to his fellow countrymen and human beings everywhere. If you are at the end of one of those dc numbers, cherish that bomb. Daves cigar bombing tube is on the top shelf of my desk next to my military medals, because I could find no higher place of honor in my house. Yes, a plastic tube next to NATO, joint commendations and a couple more. It is that serious. So run, hide, and smile. But most of all, thank Dave in your own way for yet another everyday lesson in how to love the way life and the people it brings you can bless your world.
> 
> Ok, mooshy overload. End rant... lol


Thanks Jordon!
Just so you know the tubes were donated by Ron (shuckins) and yes they are special to me as well. yes mooshy even for me bro


----------



## smelvis

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> so did any one else try to cheat and look up the DC#'s and get a; no record of this item; message?
> 
> I think if I sent out 11 bombs Gary and Dave have, I wouldn't have anything left to smoke for my self.


I told you guy's I just made up the DC's for the fun of it. sorry


----------



## Zogg

smelvis said:


> I told you guy's I just made up the DC's for the fun of it. sorry


Hmm..:banana:


----------



## chrisw

smelvis said:


> I told you guy's I just made up the DC's for the fun of it. sorry


humm... so, he teased us... the question is which one is the tease?

a) that he was going to bomb someone
b) he was going to bomb the ZKs
c) he made it up
d) he isn't going to bomb us...

damn, I kinda feel like I went to high school and forgot to wear pants


----------



## smelvis

chrisw said:


> humm... so, he teased us... the question is which one is the tease?
> 
> a) that he was going to bomb someone
> b) he was going to bomb the ZKs
> c) he made it up
> d) he isn't going to bomb us...
> 
> damn, I kinda feel like I went to high school and forgot to wear pants


Okay sorry guy's just having fun with it, mailed at the kiosk Friday Night and after Closing Saturday afternoon. They should show up on tracking maybe Monday you know the PO LOL

That's the truth! Really. Enjoy :bounce:


----------



## Zogg

smelvis said:


> Okay sorry guy's just having fun with it, mailed at the kiosk Friday Night and after Closing Saturday afternoon. They should show up on tracking maybe Monday you know the PO LOL
> 
> That's the truth! Really. Enjoy :bounce:


:rockon:


----------



## Smokin Easy

Animal said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa!! Nobody is safe in Iraq! I can ship to APO for free! Muah ha ha ha ha!


Haha... While I know the sentiments behind the comment at least he is safe in Iraq, it did make me chuckle. And yes I do get Cigars over here all the time. Did I mention that I started smoking over here and fell down that slippery slope at CBID over here. Oh I would have save so much money if they weren't allowd to ship them over here! LOL But I wouldn't change it for the world! I'm kinda excited for a chance to participate in a bombing (heh, never thought I would say that).

On a side note I wonder if the CIA, FBI, DOHS, etc has analyst that are busy reading all these threads about bombs wondering if there is anymore to it than just cigars. Hahaha.... I can just see it now all of them pouring over our posts wondering if a real bomb is on it's way via USPS.

I have PM ability now so anytime someone needs some help with a bomb or if I can help with anything else let me know. it's great finding a place where we can all share a commonality and respect for each other and I want to help foster that environment on here however I can.

Later.


----------



## tobacmon

*Well put--could not of said it any better..Dave , you and your "Uncle" are fantastic BOTL!*



FridayGt said:


> Guys, I'm telling you, *no one knows destruction like those that have suffered at the hands of Dave!* I don't mean to fluff the feathers in his cap, but my whole world has been jacked upside down by this man single handedly. *For those of you that are even newer than I, I was fortunate enough to receive and distribute cigars to the troops on Daves behalf on my last deployment. He seriously knows no bounds to generosity.* He knows not the definition of the word moderation. I'm not trying to incite panic here, but in all honesty I would guess that he more than likely mails out more cigars than some major online retailers. Seriously, this man's crack, his sickness, his addiction is seeing happiness and joy wrought on others by way of his everyday being. Generosity.* He brings a new understanding of the way men should be to people in this world who have not yet known faith in their fellow man.* His kindness only knows the rival of his love to his fellow countrymen and human beings everywhere. If you are at the end of one of those dc numbers, cherish that bomb. Daves cigar bombing tube is on the top shelf of my desk next to my military medals, because I could find no higher place of honor in my house. Yes, a plastic tube next to NATO, joint commendations and a couple more. It is that serious. So run, hide, and smile. *But most of all, thank Dave in your own way for yet another everyday lesson in how to love the way life and the people it brings you can bless your world.*
> 
> Ok, mooshy overload. End rant... lol


*
Love you Brother!*


----------



## Zogg

Smokin Easy said:


> Haha... While I know the sentiments behind the comment at least he is safe in Iraq, it did make me chuckle. And yes I do get Cigars over here all the time. Did I mention that I started smoking over here and fell down that slippery slope at CBID over here. Oh I would have save so much money if they weren't allowd to ship them over here! LOL But I wouldn't change it for the world! I'm kinda excited for a chance to participate in a bombing (heh, never thought I would say that).
> 
> On a side note I wonder if the CIA, FBI, DOHS, etc has analyst that are busy reading all these threads about bombs wondering if there is anymore to it than just cigars. Hahaha.... I can just see it now all of them pouring over our posts wondering if a real bomb is on it's way via USPS.
> 
> I have PM ability now so anytime someone needs some help with a bomb or if I can help with anything else let me know. it's great finding a place where we can all share a commonality and respect for each other and I want to help foster that environment on here however I can.
> 
> Later.


Yeah, btu with people like smelvis and shuckins i'm not worried they'll even think about me XD


----------



## primetime76

Damn you Smelvis! I wasn't expecting a bomb in return for the Zilla Killa bomb, but it showed up today and it is a beauty! Will post pics shortly but a RP Vintage 1990 Torp, a CAO Gold Maddy, a Padilla Habano Artisan (beautiful looking stick), a Padilla '32 Salomon LE (cant wait to smoke this one...but I will), a Camacho 1962 (looks outstanding) and a CAO Soprano (never had one but have alsways wanted to try!!!)

Thanks so much Dave!!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock

In the path of destruction....










Dave...well, confound it man!! You shouldn't a had ought to.

Thank you very much. I will defenitely enjoy each and every one of these great smokes! :ss


----------



## fiddlegrin

.

Pa-da-ta-da-towe________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I too took some heavy pounding today as another Smelvis "Smartbomb"
hit the mainland!!!!!!!!!! :fear:

Some of these were stuck in my back for a few hours since it detonated as I was diving for cover!!!!!! 

Look at these Beauts____!!!!!!!!!!



















Dave-Dave-Dave-Dave_Dave____!!!!!!!!!

......Thank you SO much! These will be treasured _and _savored__!!!

:woohoo:

.


----------



## Batista30

Beautiful bombs indeed! Phil, you are most deserving of the wonderful cigars! Dave, keep bombing the hell outta these people!


----------



## Oldmso54

Very nice - I think a lot of us made Daves "hit list"


----------



## Rock31

I quit, Dave wins.


----------



## Reino

An Army of one! Another beauty for sure!
Enjoy Phil!


----------



## foster0724

Geez Dave. You really know how to spread the carnage around!


----------



## Sarge

I really wasn't expecting to lose a hand today... kinda disappointed about the hand but this eases the pain...










thank you so much Dave. this was completely unexpected. An awesome selection. The Upman Mag Limitada was probably my favorite CC so far so I'm excited to smoke another, love LaRiqueza, the RP 1990 is a solid stick I've enjoyed, can't go wrong w/ Monte, the Boli will be a nice new treat, & the Padilla Miami I just smoked the other night and was wondering if I should revisit it. Guess this bomb answers my question. thanks again Dave. I will most definitely savor and enjoy these sticks for you. :tu


----------



## WyldKnyght

Rock31 said:


> I quit, Dave wins.


Some needs to put the "Pink Pony" to pasture.... and before he even won a race LOL

I do believe you were warned that Dave is the man when it comes to "da bombs", and with you throwing in the towel I guess he was right LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508

Another Victim !!!!!





Dave, I can not even put into words how grateful I am for this !!! The RP is a great solid smoke ! And i have never had ANY of the others !! Thank you so much man !!!!! What a way to make someones day !!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Congrats B&G nice hit

To Dave see my previous X number of posts.... LOL You da man.


----------



## Rock31

Daaaamn! Lots of Gold Medals flying around!

Dave awesome job bro.


----------



## foster0724

Dave is out of control right now! Some real nice assortments he is sending.


----------



## BlackandGold508

I am floored by this !!!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

BlackandGold508 said:


> I am floored by this !!!!


Me too. The generosity off all the members here, there are literally $1000's in cigars just floating around being given away to other members.


----------



## Oldmso54

BlackandGold508 said:


> Another Victim !!!!!
> 
> Dave, I can not even put into words how grateful I am for this !!! The RP is a great solid smoke ! And i have never had ANY of the others !! Thank you so much man !!!!! What a way to make someones day !!!!


Well deserved there Keith! Dave is the Killa!


----------



## Coop D

Way to go on a bomb run Dave!!!!


----------



## foster0724

Dave,
You are picking off the Zilla Killa troops one by one. SINGLE-HANDEDLY! You are amazing.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !


----------



## Coop D

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !


Say that 5 times fast!!!!


----------



## Tritones

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/288905-granite-countertops-pile-coal.html

That's all I have to say.

Oh, and one more thing - it's good to see ya, Coop.


----------



## Coop D

Enjoy me while I am here.... Been slow at work today. Never know when the next time I can sneak on here for a bit!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Coop D said:


> Say that 5 times fast!!!!


Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !

Fast!


----------



## BlackandGold508

The sad part is i read that as fast as i could.


----------



## WyldKnyght

BlackandGold508 said:


> The sad part is i read that as fast as i could.


At least I know I'm not the only one that needs a life LMAO


----------



## Tritones

Coop D said:


> Enjoy me while I am here.... Been slow at work today. Never know when the next time I can sneak on here for a bit!!!


I always enjoy seeing you around here. Makes me think there's hope for the Guten Cala after all.


----------



## Oldmso54

WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !, Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !
> 
> Fast!


Keith - time to mix a Bud Ice and a Molson XXX into a 32 oz mug bro (he will know what I mean) and Craig ... not sure what to offer you my friend but this is a crazy crowd to be hanging with!!:crazy:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Shawn I wouldn't have it any other way, rather have fun and be crazy with all you good folk, than be sane and hang out with a bunch of snobs LOL


----------



## Big Bull

WyldKnyght said:


> At least I know I'm not the only one that needs a life LMAO


In one way or another we all do:biggrin1:


----------



## Oldmso54

WyldKnyght said:


> Shawn I wouldn't have it any other way, rather have fun and be crazy with all you good folk, than be sane and hang out with a bunch of snobs LOL


Yeah - you're right on there: no snobs on PUFF just good people!! :humble:


----------



## dubels

Hmm maybe I should have payed a little more attention to this section of Puff. 
This came in yesterday but I picked it up today. I was wondering why there was a package slip for me. Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

My condolences Alex,

What else can be said that has not already been said Dave???? 

The Mad Bomber Strikes Again


----------



## fiddlegrin

.

*True That_____!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*A Maniacal Bombing Run for Sure_!!!!!!!!* :woohoo:

:rockon:


----------



## smelvis

WyldKnyght said:


> My condolences Alex,
> 
> What else can be said that has not already been said Dave????
> 
> The Mad Bomber Strikes Again


It's nothing, I bow to Ron who taught and keeps teaching me all the time, And good to know he's lurking in case we need to get serious


----------



## BlackandGold508

Oldmso54 said:


> Keith - time to mix a Bud Ice and a Molson XXX into a 32 oz mug bro (he will know what I mean) and Craig ... not sure what to offer you my friend but this is a crazy crowd to be hanging with!!:crazy:


Molson XXX Ice !!!! Your on to something my man !!!!!!


----------



## djangos

You are all just nuts!!! And that includes you Dave! And you Ron! And you ray! And you Craig! And you...........*too tired to spell out names*...... y'all nuts!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

djangos said:


> You are all just nuts!!! And that includes you Dave! And you Ron! And you ray! And you Craig! And you...........*too tired to spell out names*...... y'all nuts!!


Nuh Uh ! You are !! Lego Bead Holders For Life !! lol


----------



## Oldmso54

BlackandGold508 said:


> Molson XXX Ice !!!! Your on to something my man !!!!!!


I'm gonna do that tomorrow night - got the perfect mug for it & then may have to smoke 1 of Daves gifts with it!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm gonna do that tomorrow night - got the perfect mug for it & then may have to smoke 1 of Daves gifts with it!


Nice dude. I dont know if any of those mediocre cigars deserve a Bud Ice pairing though !?!? :tape2:


----------



## Oldmso54

BlackandGold508 said:


> Nice dude. I dont know if any of those mediocre cigars deserve a Bud Ice pairing though !?!? :tape2:


Yeah - Dave's bombed cigars and "mediocre" - that's the quintesential oxymoron ... but seriously - I'm thinking I'll go with the Camacho he sent me / never had any Camacho so dying to try it!.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - Dave's bombed cigars and "mediocre" - that's the quintesential oxymoron ... but seriously - I'm thinking I'll go with the Camacho he sent me / never had any Camacho so dying to try it!.


Very cool. Let us know how it is !


----------



## Oldmso54

BlackandGold508 said:


> Very cool. Let us know how it is !


Will do - might actually post an "official review"


----------



## WyldKnyght

djangos said:


> You are all just nuts!!! And that includes you Dave! And you Ron! And you ray! And you Craig! And you...........*too tired to spell out names*...... y'all nuts!!


Na Na Na Na Na... HEY!!!!


----------



## djangos

BlackandGold508 said:


> Nuh Uh ! You are !! Lego Bead Holders For Life !! lol


ound:Good one! I am getting some to make my own!! I can't bump you anymore, won't let me!

I stand by it, Y'all NUTS!! Nucking Futs! Shawn, Keith, Benn, Kipp and the list goes on and on and on.....


----------



## Smokin Easy

Wow. So I was wondering what bombs looked like and now I know! Haha... I have to say that when it's my turn to bomb I'm going to be awfully self-conscience. How can any of us measuer up to that!!! 

Oh and I'm dying here with all the talk about the Molson. I could use a Molson Gold right now! Only 28 days till I can enjoy some on R&R.


----------



## piperdown

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks Shawn !! So Dave is the Zilla Killas, Killa ?? Dam you !


Nope, we will survive our trial by fire and come back stronger!

Viva le ZK!


----------



## primetime76

this was just a slight setback in the history of the ZK's...we have an incredible bomb landing this week and will be setting our sights on another soon enough!


----------



## primetime76

djangos said:


> ound:Good one! I am getting some to make my own!! I can't bump you anymore, won't let me!
> 
> I stand by it, Y'all NUTS!! Nucking Futs! Shawn, Keith, Benn, Kipp and the list goes on and on and on.....


You forgot to add Sandeep to the list...LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> You forgot to add Sandeep to the list...LOL


I agree, Sandz should be at the top of that list.....


----------



## fireface

I haven't been keeping up with this thread - apparently I should have posted my thanks here. THANKS DAVE, YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## foster0724

primetime76 said:


> this was just a slight setback in the history of the ZK's...we have an incredible bomb landing this week and will be setting our sights on another soon enough!


Hardly a setback Kipp. We need to let them feel mighty once in a while. This latest one landing ought to quiet a few of them up for awile.


----------



## smelvis

This  was not an attack on the ZK's really guy's, it was just people who have helped me and Kyle and just all around good guy's  If I was after the ZK's I would have gotten serious about it 

Dave


----------



## foster0724

smelvis said:


> This  was not an attack on the ZK's really guy's, it was just people who have helped me and Kyle and just all around good guy's  If I was after the ZK's I would have gotten serious about it
> 
> Dave


That wasn't serious? Oh Sh*t!!


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> This  was not an attack on the ZK's really guy's, it was just people who have helped me and Kyle and just all around good guy's  If I was after the ZK's I would have gotten serious about it
> 
> Dave


Don't you threaten us Dave! The ZK's are the single strongest entity on the WEB! In the words of our close and personal friend The Rock, JUST BRING IT! :whoo:


----------



## djangos

primetime76 said:


> You forgot to add Sandeep to the list...LOL


Hey! Hey!..........Oh well who am I kidding! Let's do more damage guys! ZK has to rise to the top!!


----------



## Rock31

ZK's got destroyed by a single Puffer LMAO!

Prancing Ponies are still riding strong!


----------



## smelvis

primetime76 said:


> Don't you threaten us Dave! The ZK's are the single strongest entity on the WEB! In the words of our close and personal friend The Rock, JUST BRING IT! :whoo:


Naw Kipp man no war no threats  I have to admit I keep thinking of the puppy thread when I type ZK's  Love ya bro!


----------



## primetime76

Your time will come Pony boy...your time will come! And no, we didn't get destroyed by a single bomber...we'll be generous to Dave and call that one a draw! LOL


----------



## djangos

primetime76 said:


> Your time will come Pony boy...your time will come! And no, we didn't get destroyed by a single bomber...we'll be generous to Dave and call that one a draw! LOL


I agree!!


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> this was just a slight setback in the history of the ZK's...we have an incredible bomb landing this week and will be setting our sights on another soon enough!


Hey wait - we have a bomb landing this week :scared: Do I know about this? I think i need a PM cause I may have missed something...

(My orders must have gotten hijacked by the opposition)


----------



## Tritones

Rock31 said:


> ZK's got destroyed by a single Puffer LMAO!
> 
> Prancing Ponies are still riding strong!


ZKs are laughing at danger.

ZKs are also laughing at Prancing Ponies.

ZKs are therefore laughing at both ends of the spectrum.

ZKs won't elaborate on what Prancing Pink Ponies are laughing at both ends of.


----------



## foster0724

Zilla Killa's commander is safe! Time to plan another attack!


----------



## Vicini

foster0724 said:


> zilla killa's commander is safe! Time to plan another attack!


woot more carnage


----------



## BlackandGold508

foster0724 said:


> Zilla Killa's commander is safe! Time to plan another attack!


I do believe i have someone in mind !!


----------



## smelvis

Testing testing testing.....................


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> Testing testing testing.....................


:ear: Read you loud and clear mad bomber...


----------



## dr.dirty

Man you guys are out of control with the bombs. Good on you...... 

Someday ill be able to play


----------



## Oldmso54

FridayGt said:


> :ear: Read you loud and clear mad bomber...


Uh Oh - Dave and Jordan plotting - two military guys? Coded communique's - _NOW_ I'm scared! :hail:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Oldmso54 said:


> Uh Oh - Dave and Jordan plotting - two military guys? Coded communique's - _NOW_ I'm scared! :hail:


I agree this is not good for anyone......


----------



## shuckins

9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 66
9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 97
9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 34
9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 65
9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 02
9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 33
9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 64
9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 88
9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 95
9405 5036 9930 0080 2230 08


----------



## WyldKnyght

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 34
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 65
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 64
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2230 08


run everyone run


----------



## Vicini

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 34
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 65
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 64
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2230 08


Oh shit. time to reinforce your mail boxes


----------



## WyldKnyght

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 34
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 65
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 64
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2230 08


Shukins what are you trying to do now, wipe us off the face of the earth, if you keep this up none of us will survive until the end of 2012.


----------



## Vicini

Little known FACT the world will end in 2012 due to a massive shuckins attack


----------



## FridayGt

Oldmso54 said:


> Uh Oh - Dave and Jordan plotting - two military guys? Coded communique's - _NOW_ I'm scared! :hail:





WyldKnyght said:


> I agree this is not good for anyone......


Lol, nope, not plotting. lol. It's was my way of opening up the chance for an opportunity to use the line;

Roger, Roger. What's our vector Victor? lol



shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 34
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 65
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 64
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2230 08


This. This is what you need to be afraid of... lol


----------



## WyldKnyght

Vicini said:


> Little known FACT the world will end in 2012 due to a massive shuckins attack


I believe I found the reason too:

*Doomsday theories*

An apocalyptic view of the year 2012 that has spread in various media describes the end of the world or of human civilization on December 21, 2012. The idea involves a geomagnetic reversal (often incorrectly referred to as a pole shift by proponents), possibly triggered by a massive "shuckins bomb", that would release an energy equal to 100 billion atomic bombs. This belief is supposedly supported by observations that the Earth's magnetic field is weakening, which could precede a reversal of the north and south magnetic poles.


----------



## Smokin Easy

Wow... I think that I have stumbled across a site where not only are you all crazy you guys are trying to take each other out with high grade explosives.... 

:evil: Hehehehe.... Boy did I come to the right place. I can't wait to join the fun.


----------



## socalocmatt

Smokin Easy said:


> Wow... I think that I have stumbled across a site where not only are you all crazy you guys are trying to take each other out with high grade explosives....
> 
> :evil: Hehehehe.... Boy did I come to the right place. I can't wait to join the fun.


Its all downhill from here. Time to build a bunker in the mountains. I watched the horrible movie. I know what's gonna happen.


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 34
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 65
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 64
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2230 08


Hi Ron
I'll see if I can find some pretty numbers too


----------



## Oldmso54

FridayGt said:


> Lol, nope, not plotting. lol. It's was my way of opening up the chance for an opportunity to use the line;
> 
> Roger, Roger. What's our vector Victor? lol
> 
> This. This is what you need to be afraid of... lol


*ROTHFLMAO!* :bounce:ound:


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> Hi Ron
> I'll see if I can find some pretty numbers too


Hahaha Go get 'em Dave! lol. Geez, you and Ron, this must be the devestation all oldtimers here are afraid to speak of outside of whispers... lol


----------



## smelvis

LOL Jordon


----------



## Oldmso54

Oh boy. Ron, Dave & Jordan (I'm thinking you're in on this). Time for ALL of puff to be afraid...very,very afraid!


----------



## Animal

What a crazy month this has been.


----------



## FridayGt

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh boy. Ron, Dave & Jordan _*(I'm thinking you're in on this)*_. Time for ALL of puff to be afraid...very,very afraid!


That's it...:nono::caked::lolat::target::behindsofa::evil:eep::brick:


----------



## Oldmso54

At yi yi! Vamos la casas! Ariba, ariba!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

WyldKnyght said:


> I believe I found the reason too:
> 
> *Doomsday theories*
> 
> An apocalyptic view of the year 2012 that has spread in various media describes the end of the world or of human civilization on December 21, 2012. The idea involves a geomagnetic reversal (often incorrectly referred to as a pole shift by proponents), possibly triggered by a massive "shuckins bomb", that would release an energy equal to 100 billion atomic bombs. This belief is supposedly supported by observations that the Earth's magnetic field is weakening, which could precede a reversal of the north and south magnetic poles.


*Gah!* :fear:

It's the relentless impact of intense bombing runs like these that will trigger it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

........................................ *But don't hate Da Bomb!*

*.................................. Fear the Bombardier__!*

*.*


----------



## Rock31

This is still going on, I don't even know what to say!


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2227 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 34
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2228 65
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 64
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2229 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0080 2230 08


Okay Buddy, Here's a picture will mail early in the morning and post DC's after work


----------



## Rock31

My mind is officially blown.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Ok everyone kiss your loved ones, forget 2012, we're not going to see May 2011......

THE END OF THE WORLD IS NEAR..... Bend over and kiss your A$$ goodbye...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I am thinking about buying stock in mailboxes. I mean there have been bombs going left right up and down all month long no wonder ai rtraffic controllers are taking naps at work trying to track these things. I dont recall Iraq having this much shook and awe going. Puff may single handedly support the entire USPS at this rate. Good work


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> My mind is officially blown.


So Ray what new  J/K brother


----------



## WyldKnyght

What I'm afraid of this is April.... what do they have planned for May when the weather starts getting better.... opcorn:


----------



## foster0724

That is quite impressive!


----------



## djangos

*speechless*


----------



## djangos

WyldKnyght said:


> What I'm afraid of this is April.... what do they have planned for May when the weather starts getting better.... opcorn:


Do you really think weather is ever going to deter these maniacs?? Think again brother.....!! :evil:


----------



## smelvis

0496 9010 1730 0518 0437
0496 9010 1730 0518 0444
0496 9010 1730 0518 0451
0496 9010 1730 0518 0468
0496 9010 1730 0518 0475
0496 9010 1730 0518 0499
0496 9010 1730 0518 0505
0496 9010 1730 0518 0512
0496 9010 1730 0518 0529
0496 9010 1730 0518 0536


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0437
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0444
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0451
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0468
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0475
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0499
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0505
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0512
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0529
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0536


Are you f'ing serious?!?! This all started out as a fun thing...now Smelvis and Shuckins are just taking it to the next level. Seems like the ZK's need to "pony up" and regain control of this mess!


----------



## Big Bull

Oh....the humanity


Will any of use survive to carnage?:jaw:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Time to open up the bomb shelters again.


----------



## smelvis

primetime76 said:


> Are you f'ing serious?!?! This all started out as a fun thing...now Smelvis and Shuckins are just taking it to the next level. Seems like the ZK's need to "pony up" and regain control of this mess!


Oh Kipp
Just in case you didn't know we have been doing this when ZK's were just a twinkle in Zillas eye! actually way before.

Read this brother!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/259014-i-guess-wth.html


----------



## Big Bull

smelvis said:


> Oh Kipp
> Just in case you didn't know we have been doing this when ZK's were just a twinkle in Zillas eye! actually way before.
> 
> Read this brother!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/259014-i-guess-wth.html


Don't worrk Kipp......Zilla Killas will back you up :wacko:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Holy Crap, there has to be more tobacco in the air right now then anywhere else in the world.

This is pure craziness...


----------



## Big Bull

WyldKnyght said:


> Holy Crap, there has to be more tobacco in the air right now then anywhere else in the world.
> 
> This is pure craziness...


Welcome to PUFF:brick:


----------



## primetime76

Zilla killas are mounting back up with a CLUSTER BOMB! Multiple targets will be aquired and multiple mailboxes will be destroyed! T minus 13 days until launch. Detail to come in a PM soon!


----------



## Big Bull

Sooo.....we do have some targets lined up?


----------



## primetime76

We;ve got a couple in mind...look out folks!


----------



## Rock31

Boom Boom!

This is still going, that is SICK!


----------



## WyldKnyght

This is going to Hurt......watch out everyone....


----------



## socalocmatt

RAY!!!! LOOK AT WHAT YOU STARTED!!!

That's what happens when you announce April to be duct tape month. LMAO


----------



## Big Bull

socalocmatt said:


> RAY!!!! LOOK AT WHAT YOU STARTED!!!
> 
> That's what happens when you announce April to be duct tape month. LMAO


I am blaming that little PINK PONY for everything this month!! Damn you Ray!!:flypig:


----------



## Jenady

I'm just saying, these went out Monday.

9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 58

9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 10

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 01

9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 89 

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 25

9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 33

9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 71 

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 70 

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 56 

9405 5036 9930 0081 2889 83


----------



## socalocmatt

For the sake of all that is holy!!! Now I know why your avatar has a bigass smile. Kinda like a kid who just got away with an extra treat.


----------



## shuckins

Jenady said:


> I'm just saying, these went out Monday.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 58
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 10
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 01
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 89
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 25
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 33
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 71
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 70
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 56
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2889 83


hi jim!
good to see you posting!


----------



## Big Bull

shuckins said:


> hi jim!
> good to see you posting!


Posting and bombing....:target:


----------



## foster0724

Jenady said:


> I'm just saying, these went out Monday.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 58
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 10
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 01
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 89
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 25
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 33
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 71
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 70
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 56
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2889 83


Sneak attack coming out of nowhere! Never saw that coming.


----------



## Oldmso54

smelvis said:


> Oh Kipp
> Just in case you didn't know we have been doing this when ZK's were just a twinkle in Zillas eye! actually way before.
> 
> Read this brother!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/259014-i-guess-wth.html


Read the thread - found out the ZK's didn't invent the wheel - really, really, truly humbled now :bowdown:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Jenady said:


> I'm just saying, these went out Monday.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 58
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 10
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 01
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 89
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 25
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 33
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 71
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 70
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 56
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2889 83


Where the hell did this one come from.... My god we are completely doomed....


----------



## djangos

Dave! You the man! As much as I love the ZK's I gotta admit you have style! Ron! You are just a man with a crazy trigger finger! You should have been in the airforce or something!! The world would cower at your feet! :bowdown:

Now having said that, Kipp! When is our retaliation bro? Proud to be a ZK!!


----------



## shuckins

foster0724 said:


> Sneak attack coming out of nowhere! Never saw that coming.


jenady is our secret weapon...lol


----------



## djangos

shuckins said:


> jenady is our secret weapon...lol


And by the looks of it, it's working!! :nod:


----------



## Vicini

I have a feeling some people's towns will be destroyed


----------



## BMack

This thread is awesome, good job to all involved!


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> I'm just saying, these went out Monday.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 58
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 10
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 01
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 89
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 25
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 33
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 71
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 70
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 56
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2889 83


Hi Jim
Good to see you my brother!


----------



## Vicini

Good way to pass time on the train to work. Put 30 DC#s into usps mobile app


----------



## fiddlegrin

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jenady*  
_I'm just saying, these went out Monday.

9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 58

9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 10

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 01

9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 89

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 25

9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 33

9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 71

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 70

9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 56

9405 5036 9930 0081 2889 83_



WyldKnyght said:


> Where the hell did this one come from.... My God we are completely doomed....


_*
Bwahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!*_ :lol:

*You Sir, are absolutely correct!* :nod:

:rockon:


----------



## Big Bull

Vicini said:


> Good way to pass time on the train to work. Put 30 DC#s into usps mobile app


Ha ha....that's definitely one way to pass some time.


----------



## Jenady

I have been "down" so long I forgot to put my ID labels in the boxes. I will get it right next time. :mrgreen:


----------



## primetime76

shuckins said:


> jenady is our secret weapon...lol


The ZK fears no man, no entity...we are stong, united and locked and loaded. You gather up your resources Zilla...we WILL prevail! :fear:


----------



## Tritones

primetime76 said:


> The ZK fears no man, no entity...


This is true. The ZKs fear no ...

Wait - Jim is in on this, too? OMG, we're doomed! This is the place in the disaster movie where everyone who is over here needs to run over there, and everyone who's over there needs to run over here!!! AHHHHHHHHHH! It's the world of the end!!!! I mean ... who cares what I mean? Live for your runs! Cover for duck!


----------



## fivespdcat

Wow Jim, just saw the carnage you spread on Max Gas and it was devastating! Nice bomb, I can only imagine the damage on the rest of your targets!


----------



## max gas

Jenady said:


> I have been "down" so long I forgot to put my ID labels in the boxes. I will get it right next time. :mrgreen:


Jim, Thanks for the bomb!!! The no ID just added to the mystery behind it.


----------



## Chief2112

I'm new here and was just curious about what all those numbers mean that were posted by the OP?


----------



## foster0724

Chief2112 said:


> I'm new here and was just curious about what all those numbers mean that were posted by the OP?


They are tracking numbers for usps packages


----------



## Chief2112

foster0724 said:


> They are tracking numbers for usps packages


Ahhh! Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Tritones said:


> .............................. AHHHHHHHHHH! It's the world of the end!!!! I mean ... who cares what I mean? Live for your runs! Cover for duck!


:lol: *Snahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!*

ound: :rofl: :banana: :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Tritones said:


> This is true. The ZKs fear no ...
> 
> Wait - Jim is in on this, too? OMG, we're doomed! This is the place in the disaster movie where everyone who is over here needs to run over there, and everyone who's over there needs to run over here!!! AHHHHHHHHHH! It's the world of the end!!!! I mean ... who cares what I mean? Live for your runs! Cover for duck!


HAHAHAH

Those were some great bombs Jim


----------



## Vicini

Jenady said:


> I'm just saying, these went out Monday.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 58
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 10
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 01
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2890 89
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 25
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 33
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2891 71
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 70
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2892 56
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0081 2889 83


Checked all these on the train home and all were delivered. none to me.... HAHAHAHA I survived


----------



## BlackandGold508

Jim, Nice to meet you Sir !! After reading the WTH, i have nothing else to say. :bowdown:


----------



## Chief2112

What a great community you guys have going here. I'm so glad I found it. This place is incredible, although I thought that I wouldn't have to worry about "INCOMING!!" once I retire from the military. 

Guess I'm wrong.


----------



## BlackandGold508

smelvis said:


> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0437
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0444
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0451
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0468
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0475
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0499
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0505
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0512
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0529
> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0536


What the ? How the ? Why the ? ahhh forget it.


----------



## smelvis

BlackandGold508 said:


> What the ? How the ? Why the ? ahhh forget it.


1. Bombs
2. Post Office
3. Why not
4. Okay


----------



## BlackandGold508

Your the man Dave !! Would love to have the honor of sharing a smoke with you someday !!


----------



## smelvis

BlackandGold508 said:


> Your the man Dave !! Would love to have the honor of sharing a smoke with you someday !!


That would be great Keith. Come on down always have a spare room bro!


----------



## smelvis

9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 58
9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 72
9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 89
9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 96
9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 02
9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 19
9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 26
9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 33
9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 40
9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 64


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 58
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 72
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 89
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 96
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 02
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 19
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 26
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 33
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 40
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 64


Dear god, have you now shame LOL, WTG, I feel sorry for all members of this forum, you never let up do you....


----------



## carpenter

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 58
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 72
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 89
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 96
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 02
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 19
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 26
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 33
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 40
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 64


Dang, it looks like someone has been busy.:biggrin1:


----------



## Animal

It never ends!


----------



## foster0724

Nice Dave! You have no mercy.


----------



## Big Bull

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 58
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 72
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 89
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 96
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 02
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 19
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 26
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 33
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 40
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 64


Damn Dave.....Let people recover will ya???:spank::lol:


----------



## DSturg369

Dave is a madman!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/289721-devastation-continues.html


----------



## shuckins

it's true!
anything can happen on PUFF!!

9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 70
9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 87
9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 94
9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 00
9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 17
9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 24
9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 31
9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 48
9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 55
9405 5036 9930 0087 3149 62
9405 5036 9930 0087 3147 44


----------



## Bunker

Nice! (I think :behindsofa


----------



## WyldKnyght

shuckins said:


> it's true!
> anything can happen on PUFF!!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 70
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 55
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3149 62
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3147 44


Ok.... is your humidor not empty yet???

you've sent more than I'll ever have in my life time LOL LOL LOL

:bolt:


----------



## Oldmso54

Crazy - just plain crazy. I guess MAY-HEM has officially started!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Oldmso54 said:


> Crazy - just plain crazy. I guess MAY-HEM has officially started!


Day 1 - 11 bombs at this rate there will be 341 casualties this month LOL


----------



## max gas

Good lord, smelvis and shuckins are picking up where they left off last week.


----------



## Jenady

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 58
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 72
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 89
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 96
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 02
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 19
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 26
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 33
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 40
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 64





shuckins said:


> it's true!
> anything can happen on PUFF!!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 70
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 55
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3149 62
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3147 44


...and happen!

9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 20
9405 5036 9930 0087 5723 52
9405 5036 9930 0087 5723 76
9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 75
9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 44
9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 37
9405 5036 9930 0087 5723 69
9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 82
9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 51


----------



## djangos

These guys are just plain nuts! I will add a few:

0310 0480 0002 3837 9028
0310 0480 0002 3837 9011
0310 0480 0002 3837 9035
0310 0480 0002 3837 9059
0310 0480 0002 3837 8977
0310 0480 0002 3837 8991
0310 0480 0002 3837 8984
0310 0480 0002 3837 9042


----------



## djangos

WyldKnyght said:


> Day 1 - 11 bombs at this rate there will be 341 casualties this month LOL


You forgot the rest brother!


----------



## Kampaigner

This has gotta be some of the craziest bombing action I've ever seen. Think of the mail boxes, the poor poor mail boxes lol.


----------



## smelvis

djangos said:


> These guys are just plain nuts! I will add a few:
> 
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9028
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9011
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9035
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9059
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 8977
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 8991
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 8984
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9042


Very cool welcome to the party brother.


----------



## djangos

smelvis said:


> Very cool welcome to the party brother.


Thanks Dave! Let's just say we learn from the best!


----------



## smelvis

djangos said:


> Thanks Dave! Let's just say we learn from the best!


Um that would be Ron  My Mentor!


----------



## djangos

smelvis said:


> Um that would be Ron  My Mentor!


The Best include you, Ron, Jim and the rest! The funny thing is that now I have no cigars left!! LOL! I will have to start rebuilding!


----------



## WyldKnyght

djangos said:


> You forgot the rest brother!


Darth Sandz has official joined the dark side of the force...

♫ DUN DUN DUN, DUN DUNDUN DUN DUNDUN! ♫ {Vader Theme}


----------



## smelvis

Sorry brother, That's not suppose to happen


----------



## Vicini

When will this end


----------



## djangos

smelvis said:


> Sorry brother, That's not suppose to happen


It's all good Dave! I really wanted to give back to you all what you have given and done for us new people in the last several days! If not that would be too selfish. More cigars will come, I am not worried about that! You are all very deserving people!

Cheers! Go Puff!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Vicini said:


> When will this end


NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER ............:flock: :flock:


----------



## djangos

WyldKnyght said:


> NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER ............:flock: :flock:


Wait till Craig starts with this........his bombing will be worse than his talking!! There will be no stopping him!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

djangos said:


> Wait till Craig starts with this........his bombing will be worse than his talking!! There will be no stopping him!!


Some one bomb this guy... he keeps bad mouthing me or giving away my secrets... LOL LOL


----------



## socalocmatt

Good god man. Have u all gone crazy?!?


----------



## smelvis

socalocmatt said:


> Good god man. Have u all gone crazy?!?


  Why yes Kind Sir and for me it was a short trip


----------



## WyldKnyght

Mad is not the word these guys have lost control of their minds and gone off the deep end. 

I am one of the few surviving targets they haven't hit {gulp, yet}, hiding up here in my igloo and forest guarded by polar bears ands wolves has worked so far.

Sandz was able to sneak one in, hidden amongst some KL, no wonder the wolves didn't smell them out before they did their damage. But his days are marked once I have my stash built up he'll be one of my first or second targets I hit.

There's a couple other targets I have in mind, but they will remain a secret until it's convenient, for me that is. 

muahahahahahahah!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Evonnida

You guys are nuts... every last one of you!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 58
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 72
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 89
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 96
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 02
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 19
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 26
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 33
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 40
> 9505 5000 2381 1120 0002 64





shuckins said:


> it's true!
> anything can happen on PUFF!!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 70
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 87
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3145 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3146 55
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3149 62
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 3147 44





Jenady said:


> ...and happen!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 20
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5723 52
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5723 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 75
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 44
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 37
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5723 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 82
> 9405 5036 9930 0087 5724 51





djangos said:


> These guys are just plain nuts! I will add a few:
> 
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9028
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9011
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9035
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9059
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 8977
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 8991
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 8984
> 0310 0480 0002 3837 9042


May day !!!!!!may day !!!!!

Run for the hills !!!!!

No one is safe !!!!

You guys are a menace to mail boxes and BOTL everywhere!!!


----------



## Zogg




----------



## BlackandGold508

MAY-Hem is upon us !!! This is Crazy !!!


----------



## smelvis

0310 2640 0002 3293 5392 
LC108684516US Canada


----------



## Tritones

I've said it before, and I'll say it again:

Oh, the humidority!


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> 0310 2640 0002 3293 5392
> LC108684516US Canada


ATTENTION ALL NORTHERNERS

We have an incoming bogey this could be it boys, keep your eyes open for any suspicious items, I've got a very bad feeling about this.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

At least my mailbox should be safe. There's something to be said for being an unknown.


----------



## WyldKnyght

AgentJuggernaut said:


> At least my mailbox should be safe. There's something to be said for being an unknown.


I wouldn't count on it, these guys have a way of finding you.......


----------



## [email protected]

Dear sweet lord...carpet bombing!!

I'm headed for my bunker stocked with canned peaches!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

WyldKnyght said:


> I wouldn't count on it, these guys have a way of finding you.......


True enough. But because they can doesn't mean they have the desire to.


----------



## Tritones

AgentJuggernaut said:


> True enough. But because they can *is exactly why they *have the desire to.


Fixed that for you ...


----------



## KcJason1

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> May day !!!!!!may day !!!!!
> 
> Run for the hills !!!!!
> 
> No one is safe !!!!
> 
> You guys are a menace to mail boxes and BOTL everywhere!!!


Yeah... Looks like some guys might be getting double/triple tapped... Oh the inhumanity!!! Just leave them alone to recover!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

AgentJuggernaut said:


> True enough. But because they can doesn't mean they have the desire to.


I thought I was safe, up in Canada, who's gonna ship here, right. And being in a remote northern area, they won't find me...

Sandz hit me pretty good, with a little weasle trick, Help the poor Canadian who couldn't find KL LOL, yeah under the KL was an IUD, got my first taste of being hit, can't wait until I can pay him back, he's #1 on my wanted list when I have some stock... unfortunately my agent at the W.I.F.E corp won't release my funds LOL LOL


----------



## Big Bull

WyldKnyght said:


> I thought I was safe, up in Canada, who's gonna ship here, right. And being in a remote northern area, they won't find me...
> 
> Sandz hit me pretty good, with a little weasle trick, Help the poor Canadian who couldn't find KL LOL, yeah under the KL was an IUD, got my first taste of being hit, can't wait until I can pay him back, he's #1 on my wanted list when I have some stock... unfortunately my agent at the W.I.F.E corp won't release my funds LOL LOL


The W.I.F.E Corp never lets the funds out. I think it is part of thier mandate or something.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

The radar is lighting up, either it's those damn clanners or I was wrong.


----------



## primetime76

WyldKnyght said:


> I thought I was safe, up in Canada, who's gonna ship here, right. And being in a remote northern area, they won't find me...
> 
> Sandz hit me pretty good, with a little weasle trick, Help the poor Canadian who couldn't find KL LOL, yeah under the KL was an IUD, got my first taste of being hit, can't wait until I can pay him back, he's #1 on my wanted list when I have some stock... unfortunately my agent at the W.I.F.E corp won't release my funds LOL LOL


I am not sure that IUD is the term...lol IED, maybe?


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> I am not sure that IUD is the term...lol IED, maybe?


Give him some slack......he is from up north....and Sandz did slap him pretty good with the "Used" KL......:eyebrows:

And He has to deal with the W.I.F.E. Corp....


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> I am not sure that IUD is the term...lol IED, maybe?


You are right, you don't want to know what an IUD is believe me..


----------



## WyldKnyght

Big Bull said:


> Give him some slack......he is from up north....and Sandz did slap him pretty good with the "Used" KL......:eyebrows:
> 
> And He has to deal with the W.I.F.E. Corp....


This cold weather up here froze my brain, it's just thawing out, if you don't believe me ask Ray I totally went nuts on his last contest LOL


----------



## Big Bull

WyldKnyght said:


> This cold weather up here froze my brain, it's just thawing out, if you don't believe me ask Ray I totally went nuts on his last contest LOL


Oh don't worry......your post count proves it!!


----------



## Animal

smelvis said:


> 0310 2640 0002 3293 5392


 Arrival at Pick-Up-Point, May 07, 2011, 8:14 am, APO, AP 96205
Processed through Sort Facility, May 02, 2011, 6:02 pm, KENT, WA 98032
Acceptance, May 02, 2011, 9:00 am, BELLEVUE, WA 98004

See the destruction here!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/290204-smelvis-flipping-rampage.html


----------



## smelvis

9505 5000 2381 1138 0000 10


----------



## Rock31

muahahahahahaha!

good job buddy!


----------



## djangos

Here he goes again!! Dave!!


----------



## Vicini

I thought this was over. Guess not


----------



## WyldKnyght

For the love of God Dave, what are you up to now.... have mercy on us...LOL LOL




Can't wait for the damages.


----------



## smelvis

9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 12
9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 29
9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 36
9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 43
9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 50
9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 67
9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 74
9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 81
9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 04
9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 11


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 12
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 29
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 36
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 43
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 50
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 67
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 74
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 81
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 04
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 11


:tsk:


----------



## djangos

ound:


----------



## Tabb

Dang!


----------



## DSturg369

I can just see Post Offices across the land going "Ugggggghhhh!!!!!" :lol:


----------



## fiddlegrin

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 12
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 29
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 36
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 43
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 50
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 67
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 74
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 81
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 04
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 11


----------



## David_ESM

Hmmm... Firing for effect.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

This guy's a maniac!


----------



## WyldKnyght

ainkiller: :rip: :help:


----------



## shuckins

zilla think's smelvis is crraaazzyy...


----------



## primetime76

What is Zilla standing on?? OH NO!


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> What is Zilla standing on?? OH NO!


A mountain of impending doom.


----------



## WyldKnyght

mg: Ron you are insane..... :wacko:


----------



## deep

MY GOSH THIS THREAD IS LONG!!!!

I have notice recently over 50% of the threads are in Bomb section!!

Are there really this many people even members of Puff???:rotfl:


WTG guys!!


----------



## Evonnida

Holy. Crap.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Ron's a madman.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Ron's a madman.


I wouldn't be too sure. Those could be filled with newspaper, or bubble wrap! Now numbers on the other hand......


----------



## primetime76

Those are NOT your regular small flat rate boxes...I can not wait to see the contents! Another way that Ron and Dave continue to amaze!



shuckins said:


> zilla think's smelvis is crraaazzyy...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Those packages are all filled with these:


----------



## FridayGt

Lol, I see your feeling all full of pep and vinegar there huh Dave? Lol. And you see what you did? You got Zilla going, shame! Lol. You two crazies have fun, its always good to see the spirits you guys raise when you get a wild spark. Lol.


----------



## primetime76

FridayGt said:


> Lol, I see your feeling all full of pep and vinegar there huh Dave? Lol. And you see what you did? You got Zilla going, shame! Lol. You two crazies have fun, its always good to see the spirits you guys raise when you get a wild spark. Lol.


I am not sure that it is a "wild spark" as much as it is a hair acros their asses. We have all been bombing a TON, they just need to re-establish THEIR turf...LOL


----------



## Jenady

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 12
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 29
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 36
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 43
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 50
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 67
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 74
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 81
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 04
> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0001 11


Wow Dave!

Wouldn't it be a huge coincidence if these were heading to the same targets?


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> zilla think's smelvis is crraaazzyy...


Your boxes are bigger than my boxes. Oddly, you have the same number though.


----------



## WyldKnyght

My god this place is crazier than a fox in the hen house.... ainkiller:


----------



## DSturg369

Note to self : Buy stock in the USPS, and soon!


----------



## primetime76

Jenady said:


> Your boxes are bigger than my boxes. Oddly, you have the same number though.


ZK please stand at the ready...I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## David_ESM

WyldKnyght said:


> My god this place is crazier than a fox in the hen house.... ainkiller:


Crazier than Tom Cruise on Oprah.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

My spidy senses are tingling. They are telling me something is a mist in the great city of PUFF. :spider:


----------



## David_ESM

Sherlockholms said:


> My spidy senses are tingling. They are telling me something is _a mist_ in the great city of PUFF. :spider:


 Excellent deduction Sherlock :wink:


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> Your boxes are bigger than my boxes. Oddly, you have the same number though.


Mine are so small I am ashamed to post picture


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> Wow Dave!
> 
> Wouldn't it be a huge coincidence if these were heading to the same targets?


Naw Jim never happen what would the odds be


----------



## primetime76

Again..please stand ready ZK! We must protect our turf...we will track these closely and defend whom ever gets destroyed!


----------



## Swany

It's the not the size of the package, lol. Man your gonna make the states look like iraq. Were gonna have to set up cp's at all the post offices.


----------



## DSturg369

Great Googly-Moogly! What's next?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

David_ESM said:


> Crazier than Tom Cruise on Oprah.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Bump


DSturg369 said:


> Great Googly-Moogly! What's next?


Seeing the damage these three have done lately wouldn't surprise me at all they would need this to deliver em.

These 3 been bombing so much the post office is thinking about delivering the mail in Escalades.

They spread destruction like cream cheese on a bagel.

They drop as many bombs as a Carrot Top Show in Vegas.

They secretly own stock in mailboxes. 
opcorn:


----------



## Rock31

you guys are sick!


----------



## max gas

Looks like they've move up to bigger things. Blowing up mailboxes no longer does it for them anymore. They want the USPS to start leaving boxes on doorsteps and go for houses.


----------



## BlackandGold508

That is Ridiculous !!!! Cant wait to see this carnage !!!!!


----------



## djangos

How the hell did I miss all of this!!?? Jim and Dave and Zilla himself?? The carnage should be epic with this one!! LOL!!


----------



## djangos

primetime76 said:


> Again..please stand ready ZK! We must protect our turf...we will track these closely and defend whom ever gets destroyed!


Agree brother! ZK is always ready to strike back for all the trifecta victims! We may need to meet again in the bomb mobile soon! Very Soon!


----------



## smelvis

djangos said:


> Agree brother! ZK is always ready to strike back for all the trifecta victims! We may need to meet again in the bomb mobile soon! Very Soon!


Think carefully of what you speak from what I see this was a warning shot at best.  Dam SAYG's  AKA Silly Ass Young Guy's


----------



## DSturg369

smelvis said:


> Dam *SAYG*'s  AKA Silly Ass Young Guy's


:lol: We have GOT to get this one added to the Cigar Acronyms!


----------



## smelvis

DSturg369 said:


> :lol: We have GOT to get this one added to the Cigar Acronyms!


Works for me Dale and fitting to boot


----------



## djangos

All right Dave I give up!! I don't think I can keep up with this onslaught!! From what Captain ass tells me I missed the package you sent me!! Now how does he know that?? Are you guys in on this together?? Do we have a mole within the ZK??

On second thought I don't give up! ZK will prevail!! (hopefully....LOL!!)



smelvis said:


> Think carefully of what you speak from what I see this was a warning shot at best.  Dam SAYG's  AKA Silly Ass Young Guy's


----------



## primetime76

djangos said:


> All right Dave I give up!! I don't think I can keep up with this onslaught!! From what Captain ass tells me I missed the package you sent me!! Now how does he know that?? Are you guys in on this together?? Do we have a mole within the ZK??
> 
> On second thought I don't give up! ZK will prevail!! (hopefully....LOL!!)


Don't you question my loalties SANDZ! LOL

Dave posted the tracking numbers for all 11 bombs he sent...I simply tracked all 11.


----------



## smelvis

primetime76 said:


> Don't you question my loalties SANDZ! LOL
> 
> Dave posted the tracking numbers for all 11 bombs he sent...I simply tracked all 11.


Hey Kipp
Sorry Bro forgot to thank you for all your help. appreciate it brother!


----------



## djangos

LOL!! Wasn't questioning your intentions buddy! So has he hit all of us?? We have to regroup, soon!! And I am not kidding!


----------



## primetime76

djangos said:


> LOL!! Wasn't questioning your intentions buddy! So has he hit all of us?? We have to regroup, soon!! And I am not kidding!


Myassumption is that all three of them hit all of us...see the carnage that Keith was hit with? I would expect something similar from the trifect of doom.


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> Myassumption is that all three of them hit all of us...see the carnage that Keith was hit with? I would expect something similar from the trifect of doom.


Are you kidding me....you think all three are hitting all of us....:scared:

I'm going to need more concrete.....


----------



## primetime76

Well, all 3 sent out 11 boxes at roughly the same time. I am fairly sure that they are trying to teach us a lesson...and if that is the case and we get hit like Keith did today...LESSON LEARNED! LMAO Of course, that won't stop us from continuing to fire at will! ound:


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> Well, all 3 sent out 11 boxes at roughly the same time. I am fairly sure that they are trying to teach us a lesson...and if that is the case and we get hit like Keith did today...LESSON LEARNED! LMAO Of course, that won't stop us from continuing to fire at will! ound:


Sure won't.....:dude:


----------



## djangos

*speechless*


----------



## KcJason1

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1143 0000 67


ZK's don't miss their target! :whoo:


----------



## smelvis

KcJason1 said:


> ZK's don't miss their target! :whoo:


So did someone?? miss or is it coming by truck? Only time will tell


----------



## Vicini

primetime76 said:


> Well, all 3 sent out 11 boxes at roughly the same time. I am fairly sure that they are trying to teach us a lesson...and if that is the case and we get hit like Keith did today...LESSON LEARNED! LMAO Of course, that won't stop us from continuing to fire at will! ound:


I'm a slow learner.


----------



## Tritones

primetime76 said:


> LMAO Of course, that won't stop us from continuing to fire at will! ound:


You should fire at someone else - Will is no longer at his old address ...


----------

